# Bmw 3.0si,3.0.s, Bavaria Parts For Sale!!!



## jlyons86 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Everyone I have assorted parts for sale off a 3.0si i just parted. The Parts listed are just some of the parts i have. If anyparts needed, please contact me via e-mail: [email protected]

Fenders
Power window motors
Window Regulators
Headlight Grills
Headlights
Full fuel injection set up(Harness,Manifold,ECU)
Airbox
Overflow Tanks
Radiator


----------



## atm619 (Dec 3, 2008)

*hey u still got parts ?*

for the bavaria


----------

